# Fatality On Land Rig



## khaled shehab (22 فبراير 2012)

*Static and Dynamic dropped Objects*

Static and Dynamic Dropped Objects -What is the difference

Droped Object Consequence Calculator"Microsoft Office Excel 97-2003 Worksheet"
​

Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...-objects-what-is-the-difference#ixzz1n76RFdNl​

​ 
http://http://www.drillingahead.com...ynamic-dropped-objects-what-is-the-difference​


----------



## khaled shehab (22 فبراير 2012)

*Preventation of Dropped Objects*

Prevention of Dropped Objects


Examples of unacceptable conditionsExamples of damaged equipment
Examples of incorrect use of equipment
Examples of poor securing
Examples of incorrect use of slings
Examples of incorrect use of shackles
See attached Presentation

Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...s/prevention-of-dropped-objects#ixzz1n7jqkUNt​


----------



## khaled shehab (25 فبراير 2012)

*Example 1 Standard Bolt (¾ x 3 1/2 *​

Weight 220 grams
Dropped Distance 11M (3 floors) 23M (6 floors)
Impact Velocity 31mph (50kph) 50mph (80kph)
Impact Force 23.7kgs 49.5kgs
Resulting Injury Hospitalised (Recordable) Fatality​ 
A bolt dropped from 23 metres is equivalent of being dropped from the 6th floor of a building. The velocity attained is 50mph / 80kph on impact. The bolt achieves a mass impact weight of 49.5kgs at this point, resulting in a fatal injury even if struck on the head whilst wearing a hard hat.​ 
Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...-objects-what-is-the-difference#ixzz1nLzyZfOz​​


----------



## khaled shehab (31 مارس 2012)

[h=1]Fatality on land rig[/h]

Posted by khaled Mohamed shehab on March 31, 2012 at 3:44pm in Drilling HSE
Back to Drilling HSE Discussions


18/01/2012
At the time of incident, one casing joint was positioned in the v-door (with pin end rest to v-door’s bottom stop) and the single joint elevator (attached to the travelling block) was installed on the casing joint resting on the v-door






Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...-on-land-rig?xg_source=activity#ixzz1qjob7BBE​


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (1 أبريل 2012)

موقع جميل جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## khaled shehab (3 أبريل 2012)

*Root Causes for the incident* , *Design Deficiencies*
*1- One side of V-Door has no enough length of barrier which allowed the casing joint to fell down the v-door .*
*2- Height of stopper was not enough and allowed the event of casing joints collision to be happened*
*The company modified the v-door with new safety barrier and pipe stopper as in the pictures.*


Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/hse-drilling/forum/topics/fatality-on-land-rig#ixzz1qxphVOCS​


----------



## khaled shehab (3 أبريل 2012)

Other example of dynamic dropped objects , Fatality on landing rig
18/01/2012,
At the time of incident, one casing joint was positioned in the v-door (with pin end rest to v-door’s bottom stop) and the single joint elevator (attached to the travelling block) was installed on the casing joint resting on the v-door


Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...-objects-what-is-the-difference#ixzz1qxu1grBT​


----------



## khaled shehab (3 أبريل 2012)

*API RP 14C for Process Safety*

Recommended practice 14C (API RP 14C) for process safety systems
Wrong measurement for safety when we are consumed with personal safety not process safety.
Not all hazards are the same or can cause equal consequences . Personal or occupational safety hazards such as slip , falls , cuts and vehicle accidents usually affect one individual worker on the other hand , process safety hazard  may cause major accidents involving the release of potentially dangerous materials , fires and explosions or both .


Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/hse-drilling/forum/topics/process-safety-and-wrong-measurement-for-safety#ixzz1qzEfPWrZ

API RP 14C provides a simple standard you can easily apply to offshore oil and gas facilities where the process design is the same basic type that has seen use for years

Read more: http://www.drillingahead.com/group/...nd-wrong-measurement-for-safety#ixzz1qzEfPWrZ​​


----------

